# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  كمبو باكس خاص

## saed2006

يك كمبو دارم كه دو تا از ايتم هاش معمولي و يك ايتم خاص داره
همونطور كه از عكس پيوست شده مشخصه ايتم سومش خودش دو تا ليبل داره و يك تكست باكس
حالا من ميخوام وقتي كاربر ين ايتم رو انتخاب كرد محتواش در قسمت انتخاب ايتم قرار بگيره الان وقتي انتخاب ميشه فقط متن مياد من ميخوام هر دو تا متن ها + محتواي تكست باكس در موقعي كه اون ايتم انتخاب شد بيايد 
ممنون

----------


## saed2006

كسي يست جواب بده

----------

